# 2010 Mathews Text Updates



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Are you anxiously waiting to see what Mathews has in store for 2010? Do you want to be instantly notified the day new products hit the market? We’ll you’re in luck! Just text MATHEWS to 247365 and you’re all set to receive new product releases straight to your cell phone on day of product launch! TEXT or sign up on Mathewsinc.com today!


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

nope.


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

*2010 Mathews*

What do you want them to say, " We now belive that dual cams are the future and we will begin to copy all major brands so as to keep selling bows with the current dual cam craze. So instead of eating crow and saying the split limbs and dual cams have advantages, we will just say due to our fabrication quality we think we could do better." LOL

Lets see all the new dual cam bows pop out of them now


----------



## TeamMathews1030 (Apr 13, 2008)

Jealous?




stinky1 said:


> nope.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

TeamMathews1030 said:


> Jealous?


nope. just happy with what i've got.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I've asways heard... IF it ain't broke don't fix it. Well they did just that for 20 years. Great bows.:darkbeer: Tech finally caught up with them, great thing to come....:darkbeer:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## lawnworks (Jan 17, 2009)

*Bow Bashers*

Why bash other bows. It is what you are comfortable shooting!


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

dual cams what do you think we were shooting before the single cam became the craze
DUAL CAMS


----------

